# Upper/Lower split starts tomorrow! Excited!



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Tomorrow I get rid of my body part split, and replace it with a 4 day upper lower split. Really looking forward to starting this as after reading up it seems like the right way to go! Cheers to @simonthepieman for giving me an outline to go off!

So four days Two upper and two lower

Upper 1

Pull ups BW 4 x F

Incline Bench 4 x 8-10

BB Row 4x8-12

Chest Dips 4 x 10

BB curls 4x8-12

Underhand flat bar push down 4x8-12

Lateral raises 4x8-12

Lower

Squat 3 x 6

SLDLs 4 x 10

Lunges 2 x 8 el

Seated calves 4x8-15

Weighted sit ups 4x8-12

Upper 2

Flat Bench 4 x 8-12

close grip cable row 4 x 10

Db shoulder press 4 x 10

Chins 4 x 10

Skulls 4x8-12

facepulls 4x8-12

lower 2

Deads 4x8-12

front squats 4 x 10

Ham curls 2 x 8

Standing calf raise 4x8-12 slow negatives

Rope crunches 4x8-12

Comments are welcome, prefer high reps with back squats kept lowish reps to get the strength up on them!


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Good luck lad, interested to see how it goes, im interested in it myself.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks good would imagine great gains off this

considering something similar myself


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

IN


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks good. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Looks good would imagine great gains off this
> 
> considering something similar myself


Reading up on it, it deffinetly seems the way to go! Cannot wait fro legs twice a week!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck. Pieman knows his $hit


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Should be interesting to see what happens. Subbed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the support boys! Literally wish the gym was open now!


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

You stayin with this split for a while then?

How long will you use these exercises before you change them? Or you keepin the same exercises an changing reps, rest breaks etc?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

tomo8 said:


> You stayin with this split for a while then?
> 
> How long will you use these exercises before you change them? Or you keepin the same exercises an changing reps, rest breaks etc?


Going to give it 7-8 weeks and have a look after that. If it's working well I won't bother changing till it stops working


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Quick update, Just finished first session and loved it. Feels good going from one body part to another and I feel like I can put 100% into it.

Incline bench strength was shocking, probably down to my diet being sh*t the past few weeks but will sort it. Felt strong on the rows and dips, need to work on pull ups but not done them in a while.

So yeah felt absolutely class after it, intensity was high and was completely f*cked driving home!

Can't wait for legs :thumb:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Good stuff, I'm going to start a variation of this in the new year!  How're you splitting the workouts?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Good stuff, I'm going to start a variation of this in the new year!  How're you splitting the workouts?


monday is first upper

tues first lower

wednesday off

thurs second upper

friday second lower

Like that pal so muscles get hit twice a week


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

In for the pieman split routine!

He got my deadlift from under 140kg to 160kg in a couple of months! :thumbup1:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

What are Underhand flat bar push downs?


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> monday is first upper
> 
> tues first lower
> 
> ...


How close to failure do you train? I couldn't do that routine 4 days a week with my current level of intensity, Mr Pieman recommends I should pull it back a bit, which would allow me to up the frequency. He's probably right, but it's hard not to go all out without feeling like a wuss. Lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> What are Underhand flat bar push downs?


Hard to explain so I made a name up. Basically cable cross over machine with the flat bar attachment. Underhand grip, fix elbows and move forearms towards legs if you get me?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> How close to failure do you train? I couldn't do that routine 4 days a week with my current level of intensity, Mr Pieman recommends I should pull it back a bit, which would allow me to up the frequency. He's probably right, but it's hard not to go all out without feeling like a wuss. Lol


Maybe last set I'm struggling. I was gasping and completely f*cked by the end of it.

Going to do legs tomorrow, couldn't get there today...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Maybe last set I'm struggling. I was gasping and completely f*cked by the end of it.
> 
> Going to do legs tomorrow, couldn't get there today...


That's how to do it. I promise you that if you start moving away from failure each time you will feel worked harder in the long wrong.

Muscle exhaustion feels tough. 8 weeks of consecutive overload is brutal


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> That's how to do it. I promise you that if you start moving away from failure each time you will feel worked harder in the long wrong.
> 
> Muscle exhaustion feels tough. 8 weeks of consecutive overload is brutal


Going slow as well and trying to get form bang on is also more tiring than anything


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

Did legs tonight. Felt good, bit shakey after the lunges though. So far so good. 2nd upper tomorrow!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> That's how to do it. I promise you that if you start moving away from failure each time you will feel worked harder in the long wrong.
> 
> Muscle exhaustion feels tough. 8 weeks of consecutive overload is brutal


I'm sure you're right, mate, I am going to give it a go.

How would this be if I did it over a three day a week split? That's how I was doing Wendlers and it seemed ok. I tried 4 days a week, but due to kids and work I'm only getting about 5-6 hours sleep a night, so obviously my recovery isn't great, and I just felt beat up. Would you keep it as it is, or maybe do 5x5 instead of 3x5?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I would set things up differently on a 3 day split to get more frequency in. There are a number of ways you can do this. I'll get back to you when I have more time


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> I'm sure you're right, mate, I am going to give it a go.
> 
> How would this be if I did it over a three day a week split? That's how I was doing Wendlers and it seemed ok. I tried 4 days a week, but due to kids and work I'm only getting about 5-6 hours sleep a night, so obviously my recovery isn't great, and I just felt beat up. Would you keep it as it is, or maybe do 5x5 instead of 3x5?


Remember and post a log up for when you do this mate so we can all see those lifts rocket!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Remember and post a log up for when you do this mate so we can all see those lifts rocket!


Cheers mate, think I might start a journal over the weekend!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

How did that upper session go mate?


----------

